# accelerator pedal issue on '64



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

For some reason I need to bend the gas pedal pad at the tip to make it operate the accelerator rod correctly. Not sure if the cable is off or what. Could be I'm just not that happy with the way it's set up and that may be correct for the 64s. Has anybody here done a throttle pedal conversion to a more modern assembly? One from "Lokar" for example as sold at OPG? Any recommendations?


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have more to add on this including a picture. The gas pedal is attached to studs on the interior floor of the car. The car uses a rod (lever) that pulls the accelerator cable through the firewall. The rod is moved by the pedal. A roller at the end of the lever moves along the back of the pedal. But as you can see I had to bend the petal out of shape to get it to work. It still doesn't work quite right though. I'm not happy with this setup and would like more durable petal that can be used with my existing linkage on the car. I have no issues with the tri-power linkage and all that works fine. The new pedal doesn't have to be attached to the floor studs. I like the lever/pedal setup on the '67 much better. That one has the pedal attached to the lever. I thought about maybe buying that and trying it in the '64. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 looks the same as yours, except for the bent pedal. Mine works great, would be nice to figure out why yours is binding and not working right.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

That is not a 64 pedal wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a good used not bent 64/65 pedal if you need , also the studs on the floor should be oiled as well as all moving parts , let me know . thanks


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Same problem on the 65' My pedal bent same place. I definitely have linkage probs with the mechanical tri power. When the two end carbs kick in the throttle is hard to push.I thought it happened because everything is new. But the grease idea did help a bit.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the bottom of the pedal get worn out where the roller hits it- looks like it has worn out so much that you have had to bend the pedal to get the full travel in the linkage- if that is correct you just need a new pedal or fill in the bottom where the roller hits. the roller itself can also be worn out and need replacing


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well the linkage is all fine. I'm having this addressed at a local restoration shop specializing in Pontiacs. Even when an original pedal is in the studs, it's not hitting the roller on the accelerator rod correctly. One theory is at some point new floor pans were put on and the studs were replaced in the wrong location. We're going to move the studs so the pedal is correct. That 64-65 gas pedal/rod assembly is a pretty crude setup. The original pedal is much better than the reproduction because of the metal backing.


----------

